# Frozen



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

It seems to be made of ice , creepy ...... but I assure you that I have sweated to build it.
The name I have chosen is the title of the cartoon " Frozen" .
Model similar to my slingshot called Elsa I posted in December
Made of multilayer polycarbonate : six layers with a total thickness of 24 mm was then reduced to 22 mm .
dimension ; width between the forks 88 mm ; gap 45 mm ; Height 130 mm

Best regards and thanks for watching


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very good idea! As usual your originality is great!
Nice work, well done mate!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bellissima! Ottimo lavoro.

Stunning, I like the frozen effect and the shape.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It does look like it was carved from ice .


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Bellissima, ottimo lavoro. Complimenti mi piace molto!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very good idea! As usual your originality is great!
> Nice work, well done mate!


THANKS A TON MATE!!! CIAO!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful shape!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Bob Fionda said:


> Bellissima! Ottimo lavoro.
> 
> Stunning, I like the frozen effect and the shape.


Thanks a ton!!! Happy for your words :wave: :wave: :wave: :banana: :banana:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> It does look like it was carved from ice .


Very honored!!!!! I am very happy!! :bowdown: :wave: :wave: :banana: :banana:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

DEDO said:


> Bellissima, ottimo lavoro. Complimenti mi piace molto!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie tanto amico!!!! Ciao!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Beautiful shape!


Very honored!!!!! I am an admirer of your slingshot!!!! :bowdown: :wave:


----------



## brian5704 (Sep 3, 2015)

That's very cool!! No pun intended.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice theme slingshot


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

That thing is chilling!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

i heard it's made of ice..


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Damn! There seems to be no end the creativity on this forum. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Now all you need is a nice band set of clear latex,


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

brian5704 said:


> That's very cool!! No pun intended.


Thanks a lot!!! Ciao!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

derandy said:


> Nice theme slingshot


Thanks a lot!!! very honored!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Vly62 said:


> That thing is chilling!!


Thanks a lot !!!! Ciao!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> i heard it's made of ice..


Thanks a lot !!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

ol'school42 said:


> ****! There seems to be no end the creativity on this forum. I tip my hat to you.


I am very happy with your words !!!! Thanks a ton!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Now all you need is a nice band set of clear latex,


You are right!!! unfortunately I only theraband gold, black and blue. I'm thinking of buying to try them !! Can you tell me if there is a match with a type of theraband? Thank you? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good work well done!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Grazie amico!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Beautiful luscious hot piece of ice! Nice idea and very nicely done.

what glue? Epoxy? MEK? (methyl ethyl ketone)


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

You've definitely produced an interesting effect*! I like it!*

The rock-hound in me thinks this resembles a variety of *quartz mineral *and natural inclusions.

If you had said that you carved it from a rock, and not shown the six layers, I could have believed it.

The interesting thing about quartz, is that the *Ancient Greeks thought the mineral or "crystal" to be *
*some form of ice*. Permanently solidified water.

The Germans however lacked imagination for naming stuff





















and re-named it Quartz.
Ciao!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! The effect looks great, and it will last year-round.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Good work well done!!!


Grazie mille amico!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Beautiful luscious hot piece of ice! Nice idea and very nicely done.
> 
> what glue? Epoxy? MEK? (methyl ethyl ketone)


Thanks a lot friend!!!!

The glue is epoxy. Ciao!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Poiema said:


> You've definitely produced an interesting effect*! I like it!*
> 
> The rock-hound in me thinks this resembles a variety of *quartz mineral *and natural inclusions.
> 
> ...


I re-read many times your comment as I liked.
I am very impressed by your culture ranging from mineralogy to classical culture.
I who am a teacher of natural sciences had not connected to the quartz !!! :banghead: :rofl: In fact it seems more Quartz !! I like classical art and last year on a visit to the museum in Athens I found out I had the "greek foot" of the statues.
I built a slingshot that inspired me the visit to the museum dedicated to the Neolithic industry: maybe it's heresy, blasphemy? As soon as I finished work I'll show you to get your opinion. Thanks, thanks............... thanks!!! Ciao!!
Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> Beautiful! The effect looks great, and it will last year-round.


Thanks a ton friend!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I had hoped you would enjoy the quartz /crystal /ice connection with ancient history.

Your English appears to be growing and strengthening quite steady since you began exhibiting your slingshot work. A pleasant side bonus I think.

Great job*!*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: !!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: !!!!


My new "Majuelo" is fantastic !!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Thanks a ton Alf!!! Ciao!!


----------



## AleM (Sep 11, 2015)

I agree with poiema about to show the layers! But looks nice the shining image of the slingshot!! I like a ton!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

AleM said:


> I agree with poiema about to show the layers! But looks nice the shining image of the slingshot!! I like a ton!


Thanks a lot AleM! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------

